# Booting FreeBSD UEFI Without Chainloading



## STREBLO (Sep 4, 2016)

I've been looking around trying to find some documentation related to UEFI booting FreeBSD without chainloading the FreeBSD bootloader but I was unable to find the answer.

Is it possible to boot FreeBSD with alternate EFI boot loaders without chain loading? I use the bootloader gummiboot, now systemd-boot on Arch Linux and I was wondering if it's possible to boot straight into FreeBSD. I know it's possible to chainload into the FreeBSD bootloader, and boot from there, but I was just curious from a technical point.

When trying to boot with gummiboot here are the instructions:


Beyond these entries, you must create entries for Linux kernels or other boot loaders by creating configuration files whose names end in .conf in the ESP's loader/entries directory. For instance, you might create files called loader/entries/fedora.conf and loader/entries/custom-kernel.conf. These files include keywords to set a title (title), to launch a non-Linux EFI program (efi), to launch a Linux kernel with EFI stub support (linux), to pass options to a Linux kernel or other EFI program (options), and to specify an initial RAM disk (initrd). An example looks something like this:


```
title   Fedora 17
linux   /vmlinuz-3.5.2-3.fc17.x86_64
initrd  /initramfs-3.5.2-3.fc17.x86_64.img
options ro root=/dev/sda7 quiet
```


It can boot from ZFS like this:


```
title     Arch Linux
linux     /vmlinuz-linux
initrd    /initramfs-linux.img
options   zfs=tank/ROOT/default rw
```


----------

